# programming rc71 to control tv



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Is this possible? I have a Vizeo hooked to my genie 34. Remote works fine in IR mode with the genie, but I cannot figure out how to try to program it to work with the TV. Cannot find a manual on the remote anywhere I've looked.
Thanks,
E.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Remote, Program Remote.
Follow instructions onscreen from there.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

It says to move switch to tv and go from there. No switch on the rc71 to tell it tv. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

For some instances you can use this to program the RC71 manually. I got it to work for my Vizio on an HR24.
Choose the remote model, then type in the brand of TV, a code comes up, then click on more codes if needed.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes

Go here, choose the remote model number and you should be able to download the manual for the rC71.
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3669/session/L3RpbWUvMTQwMjA3MDA2Mi9zaWQva3pFY0I4V2w=


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You should be using an RC6X remote with your HR34. It's not designed to program with the RC71 remote, which is used with the newer HR44 Genie DVR.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> You should be using an RC6X remote with your HR34. It's not designed to program with the RC71 remote, which is used with the newer HR44 Genie DVR.


Programming the RC6X isn't materially different than programming the RC71 where the HR34 is concerned.

Here's a YouTube video of how to manually program the RC71:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Programming the RC6X isn't materially different than programming the RC71 where the HR34 is concerned.
> 
> Here's a YouTube video of how to manually program the RC71:


well is different in regards that the RC71 does not have that many codes on board like its predecessors. The RC71 is really meant to be programmed with an HR44 or C41

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rayxxxle said:


> Is this possible? I have a Vizeo hooked to my genie 34. Remote works fine in IR mode with the genie, but I cannot figure out how to try to program it to work with the TV. Cannot find a manual on the remote anywhere I've looked.
> Thanks,
> E.


try the following

Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (led flashes twice)

Enter 1 1758 wait a second between the first and second 1s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

harsh said:


> Programming the RC6X isn't materially different than programming the RC71 where the HR34 is concerned.
> 
> ....


Ummm, yes it is.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Peds, worked like a charm. Really not that much different except you don't have the switch to move back and forth.

Errol


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Ummm, yes it is.


Apparently not.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, please. It's more than tiresome.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Apparently not.


try programing an RC71 to an audio device without an HR44/C41. good luck!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rayxxxle said:


> Thanks Peds, worked like a charm. Really not that much different except you don't have the switch to move back and forth.
> 
> Errol


Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## thomasr1950 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a R66 remote i can't get it to program to my Sony HT-CT260H soundbar. The first codes won't work, the second set of codes won't come up i get the message my remote is not programmed do i want to program it? I have my Sony tv programmed with the remote, no issues. I called DTV, they tell me if the codes won't work then they can't do anything. I have talked with 4 reps, 1 helped me with my LG soundbar, they gave me different steps than the reps did today.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

thomasr1950 said:


> I have a R66 remote i can't get it to program to my Sony HT-CT260H soundbar. The first codes won't work, the second set of codes won't come up i get the message my remote is not programmed do i want to program it? I have my Sony tv programmed with the remote, no issues. I called DTV, they tell me if the codes won't work then they can't do anything. I have talked with 4 reps, 1 helped me with my LG soundbar, they gave me different steps than the reps did today.


This is from the DTV Remote Code search.

We could not find an exact match, we think this code will work.

32610

*Setup Instructions*


Set the "Mode Switch" to Device 3.
Press and hold the "Mute" button and the "Select" button until the visible LED blinks twice.
Enter the 5 digit Code above.
Try your new code and tell us how it worked!

More codes:

The following codes may also work with your model.

32172 31758 33158 31058 31822


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

When I entered the information I got 31758.

Is this an RC65 or did DIRECTV change they way they number remotes?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> When I entered the information I got 31758.
> 
> Is this an RC65 or did DIRECTV change they way they number remotes?


There is an RC66X and RC66RX remote. I have 2 of them.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> When I entered the information I got 31758.
> 
> Is this an RC65 or did DIRECTV change they way they number remotes?


Did you choose the remote model number, then choose Audio and then type in the brand ?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll just say the RC71 leaves a LOT to be desired when programming the TV or Audio Device.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been able to program the RC71 to many devices some of these (TVs, SB, AVRs) I am even surprised how well the RC71 is even capable of being programed to some "obscure" brands with no problems


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> Did you choose the remote model number, then choose Audio and then type in the brand ?


It looks like I shouldn't have used the site search feature to find the remote code tool as the first hit takes you to the finder but apparently it isn't for the RC66. I went through the menus and came up with the same code you did.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> It looks like I shouldn't have used the site search feature to find the remote code tool as the first hit takes you to the finder but apparently it isn't for the RC66. I went through the menus and came up with the same code you did.


Link to the Remote Control Codes Tool on DTV web site.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> When I entered the information I got 31758.
> 
> Is this an RC65 or did DIRECTV change they way they number remotes?


Older remotes may not have all the codes newer models have. All returned by the lookup page will work at least the volume. This can be confirmed by comparing the EFCs in the JP1 upgrade and the EFCs from each setup code in the JP1 Lookup Tool. The important bits are that power, vol and mute are Sony 15 protocol, device 48, OBCs 18-21, which are common to many Sony audio codes.


----------

